# screw shank nails and nail gun



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

What is up with these? Can i buy the screw shank nails and they will fit any coil or stick nailer? Or do i need to buy a certain nailer to shoot the nails? Are the heads of the nails phillips or flat like a nail? Thanks.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have bought screw shank nails for a Hitachi NR83A and it works fine. No, there's no Philips head on them, it's flat.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks. i have a few paslodes. The 350's i think. i was hoping the screw shanks would fit those. I saw them used in a coil max before. I didn't know if there was a certain nailer. Sounds like i might be all right.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw them in McFeelys. 2 1/4 with #2 phillips head. Looks like they fit Paslode 5350 and a bunch of others. Never used them but they look tempting to try.


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

I use the ufo ballistic nailscrews. i shoot them with my 21 degree bostitch they make them in coils too. i highly recommend them. they are a little pricey.


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

These will fit in any gun. If you are using a coil nailer doesnt matter will work in all. If you are using a stick nailer just make sure your angle and head are the same. I think they are really expensive for stick nails though. Not as common 
Screw shanks seem to drive in a little deeper and easier they spin and "screw" as they are driven into your material, but I dont not think they hold as well as a ring shank. 

I like unicatch for my coil nail brand and duo fast for my stick nails.


----------

